# اجتياز امتحان ال CCP -Certified Cost Professional



## Rashid-Eltigani (5 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمد لله اجتزت امتحان ال CCP .... المعروف سابقا ب CCE/CCC.

التحضير للامتحان يتتطلب دراسة الكتاب الأساسي Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering بالأضافة لل Study Guide.

الشهادة قوية جدا و مفيدة جدا .... و ليست سهلة على الأطلاق. 

كل من عمل (حصل على) ال PMP سيتعجب عندما يدرس مواضيع ال CCP ... سيستطيع ان يفهم كثير من المواضيع بصورة حقيقية . 

التحضير و التقديم للشهادة يتطلب ايضا تقديم و رقة Paper و هو التحدي الحقيقي. من واقع تجربتي اذا قمت بتقديم paper جيدة و محضرة بعناية و بدون ان تسرق كلمة او حتى حرفا من اي مصدر آخر NO-Plagiarism ....إلا و قمت بنسبه ال المصدر ,,, حينها ستتضاعف فرصتك في الحصول على الشهادة في النهاية. 

بعد الحصول على الشهادة ,,, ستكون قادرا على و ملما ب :
- Feasibility studies , project selection & concept screening 
- Economic analysis (PV, IRR ....) and profitability analysis
- Estimations ( order of magnitude, concept study, preliminary, forced detailed and detailed
- Planning ( Scope definition, baseline plans and scheduling
- Contracting
- Project Controls
- Strategic asset managements
و الكثير الكثييييييييير.


----------



## gamalredwing (5 نوفمبر 2013)

congratulations , I am preparing for this exam , so you think the two boosk that you mentioned are enough ?
and the questions are direct 
and many calculations


----------



## معتز باكير (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مبروك 
أخي برأيك ايهما اصعب pmp or ccp 
وماهي الفترة المناسبة للتحضير


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (5 نوفمبر 2013)

gamalredwing قال:


> congratulations , I am preparing for this exam , so you think the two boosk that you mentioned are enough ?
> and the questions are direct
> and many calculations


_
The exam will be within the context of the two books. Questions are NOT direct. You can never expect what you will confront in the exam. 
As for the calculations, you should bring a Financial Calculator with you. Calculations are many._


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Nothing is easy. PMP needs effort.... CCP as well.
Preparation for the exam depends on the person . If you are a PMP, then preparation for the CCP will be much easier. You could get yourself well prepared in (_ONE and Half month_) to _THREE months_​


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (5 نوفمبر 2013)

معتز باكير قال:


> مبروك
> أخي برأيك ايهما اصعب pmp or ccp
> وماهي الفترة المناسبة للتحضير



Nothing is easy. PMP needs effort.... CCP as well

Preparation for the exam depends on the person . If you are already a PMP, then preparation for the CCP will be much easier. You could get yourself well prepared in (_ONE and Half month_) to _THREE months_​


----------



## معتز باكير (6 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## essa2000eg (10 نوفمبر 2013)

فى البداية مبارك النجاح وبالتوفيق 

ثانيا السؤال الهام هو المسائل فالجزء النظرى كما قلت انت فى اول مشاركة من معه pmp يستطيع تغطيته بشكل جيد لكن المشكلة التى تواجهنى هى المسائل وخاصة مسائل ev

فهل لديك اى نماذج للمسائل تساعدنا فى استيعاب طريقة الحل


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (10 نوفمبر 2013)

essa2000eg قال:


> فى البداية مبارك النجاح وبالتوفيق
> 
> ثانيا السؤال الهام هو المسائل فالجزء النظرى كما قلت انت فى اول مشاركة من معه pmp يستطيع تغطيته بشكل جيد لكن المشكلة التى تواجهنى هى المسائل وخاصة مسائل ev
> 
> فهل لديك اى نماذج للمسائل تساعدنا فى استيعاب طريقة الحل



يا باشمهندس .... سلام عليكم

شكرا ....و عقبال حصولك على CCP

بالنسبة لمسائل EV ... لقد واجهت نفس المشكلة التي قد تكون انت ايضا تعاني منها .. و هي عدم و جود نماذج و امثلة غير المسائل التي في الكتاب و في Study Guide 

لكن بصورة عامة المسائل الموجودة و رغم محدوديتها فانها تكفي جدا للتحضير للامتحان 

انا اتفق معك ان مسائل ال EV معقدة قليلا و اكثر احترافية من التي تاتي في الPMP ...... 

عموما انا معك .. يمكننا ان نناقش اي مفهوم معين أو مسائلة قد تجد فيها صعوبة ،،،، من خلال هذه المشاركة وان نتوصل الى الفهم الصحيح باذن الله


----------



## engahmedaskar (11 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله
مبارك علي الشهادة يا بشمهندس راشد و بالتوفيق 
ما متطلبات الحصول علي الشهادة - من حيث سنوات الخبرة مثلا أو اي متطلبات اخري 
ومن فضلك لو أمكن موافاتنا باللينك الخاص بالشهادة للحصول علي معلومات أكثر


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (11 نوفمبر 2013)

engahmedaskar قال:


> بسم الله
> مبارك علي الشهادة يا بشمهندس راشد و بالتوفيق
> ما متطلبات الحصول علي الشهادة - من حيث سنوات الخبرة مثلا أو اي متطلبات اخري
> ومن فضلك لو أمكن موافاتنا باللينك الخاص بالشهادة للحصول علي معلومات أكثر



تحياتي ...

اللنك ادناه لموقع AACE ... تجد فيه كل المعلومات انشاء الله
http://www.aacei.org/cert/whatCertOffers.shtml


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (11 نوفمبر 2013)

engahmedaskar قال:


> بسم الله
> مبارك علي الشهادة يا بشمهندس راشد و بالتوفيق
> ما متطلبات الحصول علي الشهادة - من حيث سنوات الخبرة مثلا أو اي متطلبات اخري
> ومن فضلك لو أمكن موافاتنا باللينك الخاص بالشهادة للحصول علي معلومات أكثر



تحياتي ....
ادناه اللينك لموقع AACE International .... تجد فيه كل المعلومات المطلوبة انشاء الله
http://www.aacei.org/cert/whatCertOffers.shtml


----------



## engahmedaskar (11 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الف مبروك ع الشهاده 
اولا من اين ابدا هل شرط pmp اولا ولا ممكن ادخل ع ccp لانه مجال عملى
ثانيا من اين اتقدم لل ccp و هل هي من خلال النت ولا يلزم الذهاب لمكان معين ( اعمل بالرياض حاليا )
ثالثا هل يوجد لديك الكتاب الخاص بالدراسه
رابعا كم التكلفه لو سمحت
اشكرك ع قراءتك واتمنى الرد


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس احمد2007 قال:


> الف مبروك ع الشهاده
> اولا من اين ابدا هل شرط pmp اولا ولا ممكن ادخل ع ccp لانه مجال عملى
> ثانيا من اين اتقدم لل ccp و هل هي من خلال النت ولا يلزم الذهاب لمكان معين ( اعمل بالرياض حاليا )
> ثالثا هل يوجد لديك الكتاب الخاص بالدراسه
> ...



شكرا يا صديقى ...

بما انك project Control ... تاكد اذا ان الشهادة تناسبك جدا.... ستجد ان ال Process لديهم تسمى Project Control Process و هي مشتقة من Total Quality Management

لا يشترط PMP ... الشرط الأساسي الخبرة .... 

يمكنك التقديم Online ... و الدفع ONLINE ايضا ... الرسوم في حدود 600$ 

الكتاب متوفر ... يكنك تحميله من مشاركة سابقة قديمة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا مهندس راشد على الموضوع الرائع
لدي سؤالان
هل الخبرة المطلوبة لا بد تكون في التكاليف ، أم يكفي إدارة المشاريع عموما ؟
الـ Technical Paper .. حدثنا عنها !
و شكرا


----------



## gamalredwing (15 نوفمبر 2013)

hii Ahmad how are you 
the site deleted my post and I couldn't get your contatct


----------



## احمد ناجى نجم (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الف الف مبروك اخي الكريم...شهادة محترمة و عقبالنا انشاء الله


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (17 نوفمبر 2013)

احمد ناجى نجم قال:


> الف الف مبروك اخي الكريم...شهادة محترمة و عقبالنا انشاء الله



شكرا يا محترم ... تحياتي و احترامي و عقبالك باذن الله


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (17 نوفمبر 2013)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا مهندس راشد على الموضوع الرائع
> لدي سؤالان
> هل الخبرة المطلوبة لا بد تكون في التكاليف ، أم يكفي إدارة المشاريع عموما ؟
> ...



عزيزي ابو بدر ... اللينك في المشاركة السابقة هو الموقع الرسمي لل AACE على الأنترنت .. تجد فيه معلومات مفصلة جدا عن المتطلبات للشهادة و ال Technical paper 
عموما يتطلب ان تكون الخبرة متعلقة بمجال الادارة ...مشاريع او ادارة عامة ..
الشهادة ليست للمهندسين فقط ... Accountants , Business administrators ايضا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 نوفمبر 2013)

Rashid-Eltigani قال:


> عزيزي ابو بدر ... اللينك في المشاركة السابقة هو الموقع الرسمي لل AACE على الأنترنت .. تجد فيه معلومات مفصلة جدا عن المتطلبات للشهادة و ال Technical paper
> عموما يتطلب ان تكون الخبرة متعلقة بمجال الادارة ...مشاريع او ادارة عامة ..
> الشهادة ليست للمهندسين فقط ... Accountants , Business administrators ايضا



شكرا يا أخي
أنا قرأت المتطلبات ، و هم كاتبين سنوات الخبرة في مجال ذو علاقة ، فأنا متشكك إذا كان المطلوب هو خبرة ذات علاقة بالتكاليف . 
على كل حال ، أنا بإمكاني أراسلهم و أشوف ردهم ، لكن أنا قلت أستفيد من تجربتك ، سواء في سنوات الخبرة أو في الورقة المطلوبة .
شكرا مرة أخرى ، و مبروك الشهادة و الله يتفعك بها و ينفع بك ، و عقبال النجاح بإذن الله في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## OMARRIMAWI (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مبروك يا مهندس
انا حاليا بدات احضر لامتحان ccp
لكن الشي الوحيد اللي خايف منو هو technical letter
please if u have a sample , or u can share us with your letter only to get an idea about ; how should it be
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مجتهد جداً (25 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك ونفع بعلمك 
السؤال هل ال 120 سؤال كلهم مسائل حسابية ام بها اسئلة نظري وتعريفات حيث ان الامتحان يقام بنظام Closed Book وماهي المعادلات التي تعطى في الامتحان وماهي التي لا تعطي 
من فضلك التوضيح 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (24 يناير 2014)

الامتحان يحوي اسئلة نظرية و ايضا حسابية .....


----------



## smferoz (14 فبراير 2014)

Thanks for info


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*كيف تحدد هذه السنوات مهندس رشيد ... وما معناها ؟؟*

*4years industry related experience + 4-year industry related college degree

*انا فقط متخرج من 4 سنوات .. لكن لم اعمل بمجال الادراة سابقا ؟؟ هل اذا لم اعمل بمجال الادراة ليس هناك فرصة للحصول على الشهادة ؟؟


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مارس 2014)

thankssssssss


----------



## hobba (2 مايو 2014)

انا من مصر و اريد ان اعرف اين استطيع ان امتحن هذا الامتحان ..

هل الامتحان closed book بالكامل ؟


----------



## هموم-مهندس (2 يونيو 2014)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا مهندس مشاريع لي 12 سنة اعمل في ادارة المشاريع اواجه مشكلة مع الشهادات العالمية حيث اني احضر لدخول اختبارات الزمالة PMP و CCP ايهم اكثر مصداقية مع العلم PMI يوجد عندهم خلل قبل اظهار الاصدار الخامس بحيث الذين يختبرون قبل نهاية الاصدار الرابع يرسبونهم بدون سبب قمت بشراء كتاب ريتا الثامن في نوفمبر اللي طاف وحصلت على السوفت ويير لانه كثير من الناس نصحوني لتعدية الامتحان لازم تكون عضو اولا وتكون مع بداية الاصدار ثانيا وثالثا تقرى كتاب ريتا مع بدايبة الاصدار واللي هو عبارة عن study guide 8 edition في نوفمبر -2013 بعد تجربتين فاشلة وكان الامتحان سهل لدرجة اني كنت متاكد من 163 سوال وحسيت اني فعلا ناجح لكن PMI مصرين يرسبوني بدون سبب مقنع واعترضت على النتيجية حتى اصبحت عضوا وقاموا بمراسلتي سريا ونعملك ثلاث شهور extension لكن رفضت لخوفي اني لا استطيع الاختبار لمدة سنة بسبب 3 اختبارات ويمكن ارسب للمرة الثالثة (مع العلم قمت بقراءة الكتاب من الجلدة للجلدة ثلاث مرات وفهمته وقممت بتطبيقة في مجال العمل مع العلم اني غير معتمد PMP طبعا فقدت الثقة وقلت لازم اخر PMP شوية وابدى في CCP طبعا Cost كان موضوع شيق وذلك لحبي للمسائل والرياضيات بدات في دراسة المادة من 4-2014 بعد ان سلمت التقرير اللي من 2500 كلمة وعطوني 6 شهور ولي شهران وانا في الفصل 22 ولم يبقى الا 9 فصول ممكن اخلصها في اسبوعين بكون جاهز في 14-16 شهر يونيو 2014 وبخش الامتحان قبل رمضان بعون الله الكتاب جميل بس فيه دش كلام كثير وخاصة EVM 

فصل 14-15-16-17-21 هذي الفصول فيها نقص في بعض الجداول خاصة في Summary level quantity ,

وطريقة حساب PI و CW واللي هي rule of credit هل هناك مواضيع تشرح ال5 فصول المذكورة بوضوح والله ولي التوفيق وهل الامتحان يعتمد على assumption of summary level qunitity لاني عجزت افهم كيف تم اختيارها او استنتاجها 
ا


----------



## هموم-مهندس (2 يونيو 2014)

هل الامتحان اغلبة مسائل لانه الدش كثير كثير لدرجه الغثيان خاصة في فصل 17 و18 وطرق تطور ادارة المشاريع خاصة في الفصل 18 واللي يتكلم عن تاريخ تطور ادارة المشاريع والارقام واسماء العلماء والدول انا اعتقد انها تعطي فكرة مع العلم تبدى الوضوح في الكتاب من 23 واللي هي quality management و24 واللي هي value analysis وبعدين 25 وهي contracting وبعدين asset life طبعا من فصل 27-31 كلها احصاء وكلها اقتصاد وهذي شغلتي طبعا وانا معلم فيها فهل احد يفيدنا وش اكثر شي يركز عليه الامتحان والله ولي التوفيق 

لانه الامتحان لازم اجيب 107 اجابة صح من 152 ((((((يعني اقل من 45 سوال تكون خطاء )))) ارجو الافادة ممن دخلو ا الامتحان


----------



## هموم-مهندس (2 يونيو 2014)

هي 50 سوال وكتاب مفتوح للجزء الاول 
الجزء الثاني 7+7+20 =34
الثالث مثل الثاني 34 سوال 
الجزء الرابع والاخير 34 سوال ايضا يعني 152 سوال وليست 120 سوال


----------



## هموم-مهندس (28 يونيو 2014)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الحمد لله لقد تم اجتياز CCP Certified Cost Professional لك الحمد يارب والمنة الاختبار كان 5 ساعات اغلب الاسئلة EVM و Economics المسائل كانت سهلة جدا بقراءة الكتاب وال كتاب المساعد S& K of Cost Engineering Handbook 
and Study guide third edition الكتاب فيه اغلاط بسيطة خاصة في الفصل 14و 17و 21و 22 عدد اسئلة الامتحان 120 سوال 
المسال سهلة ((اللي مذاكر صح ممكن تجب 60 من 60 و هناك 60 سوال طبعا مصطلحات وتعاريف وبين السطور ياساتر ) لو حاولت تجيب نصها تكون نجت 90 من 120 يعني 75%


----------



## hih2 (29 يونيو 2014)

Congratulations

Engineer Rashid and 

Eng. Homom-Mohands 

and thanks for sharing your information​


----------



## هموم-مهندس (17 يوليو 2014)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

يااخوان اللي دخل اختبار CEP certified Estimating professional من AACEI يعطينا معلومات للاستفاده حيث بعد 3-8-2014 سوف ابداء بمراجعه الكتاب لل11 فصل البداية الكتاب مع العلم CEP قريب جدا من CCP ولكن الاخيرة اشمل ب 31 فصل ياليت احد دخل الامتحان يخبرنا عن طريقة الاسئلة لاني سوف ادخل الامتحان في 3-10-2014 ودعواتكم بالاجتياز ايضا بعون الله سبحانة


----------



## هموم-مهندس (17 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

الحمد لله رجعت الثقة لي لاني لم اذق طعم الفشل الا في PMP لكن انا سوف ادخل اختبار CEP والله العالم انا ارى مصداقية AACEI اكثر من PMI احس انه PMI مجرد ترسيب الناس للمال فقط ولا غير المال اخر اختباريين في PMP قمت برفع شكوى للمعهد ادارة المشاريع لاني حسيت بظلم كبير وخيبة امل مع العلم اني كنت احصل على 85-87% في PMperfect في الاختبارات التجريبية وهي اصعب من الاختبار الحقيقي بكثير 

لكن انا بدخل CEP لاني احس بنشوة النصر وانشاء الله وبعون الله سوف ادرس المادة بااجتهاد (((الفصول 11 بداية كتاب S&K of cost engineering وايضا 11 Chapter من study guide for CCP وبعدين ادرس study guide of Estimating professional


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 يوليو 2014)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ألف مبروك يا أخ هموم مهندس على النجاح و نفعك الله بالشهادة و بالعلم الذي حصلت عليه

بالنسبة للنجاح و الرسوب ، ما اعتقد فيه استقصاد للترسيب .. و صدقني مثل ما أنت نجحت في امتحان الـ CCP من أول مرة فيه غيرك رسب فيه مرة أو أكثر من مرة و من ثم نجح .. و الـ PMP فيه ناس كثيرة اجتازته من أول مرة . فالمسألة ما اعتقد فيها استقصاد ، بل عوامل مختلفة و قد يكون أحدها عدم التوافق مع المنهجية أو ربما كثرة الأسئلة و ضيق الوقت عليها أو غيرها من العوامل .

بالنسبة لي ، أنا أفكر أدخل على الشهادة الأقل و هي CCT:Cost Control Technician ، لأنه بصراحة أنا ما عندي خبرة في هندسة التكاليف ، ما عمري مسكت حسابات و تسعير و خلافه . و أنا حاب أتعلم هذا العلم و استفيد لأطبقه فعليا ( إن حصلت فرصة في وظيفة جديدة هنا أو هنا ) . لكن اللي منغص عليّ هو اسم التكنيشيان هذا  يعني ما وجدوا غير هذا المسمى ، طيب كان سموه Associate أحلى شوية و أخف وطأة على المهندس خخخخ


----------



## TheExpert (17 يوليو 2014)

أسعد كثيرا بكل مهندس حريص على مواكبة أحدث التقنيات فى مجاله الذى تخصص فيه وبارك الله لكل من أسعده الحظ بهذه الشهادات وأتمنى لو أخذ هؤلاء على عاثقهم رفع راية التغيير فى الواقع العملى لإدارة المشروعات بمنطقتنا العربية فلدينا خبرات عالية جدا فى المجالات النظرية ولدينا المئات بل الآلأف من حاملى الشهادات ولكن الشركات ومشروعات المقاولات فى ناحية وهؤلاء المتخصصون فى ناحية واعرف عشرات المهندسين ممن لهم الكلمة الأولى فى شركاتهم لايعرف شيئا عن القيمة المكتسبة ولاغيرها من المصطلحات التى هى أساس هذه الشهادات وارجو أن يلتفت المهندسون الى الموازنة بين المجهود المطلوب للحصول على الشهادات والمجهود الأكبر والأجدى فى تطبيقها على واقع المشروعات


----------



## هموم-مهندس (11 أغسطس 2014)

اول شي انا سويت دراسة شاملة سبب رسوبي مرتين في PMP لدرجة اني حفظت كتاب ريتا قرات الكتاب 3 مرات واكاد اجزم انه الامتحان سهل جدا لكن للاسف لايوجد مصداقية في PMI والبروسس (((CCP ممتعه للي يحب التحليل الرياضي والاقتصادي والمسائل الواقعيه بينما PMP قرائته جميلة لكنها كلها مصطلحات واشياء بديهية ))) الاخطاء اللي ارتكبتها في PMP تكمن اني لم اسجل ادفع رسوم العضوية ولهذا السبب تلافيت الخطاء في اختبار CCP يجب على المتقدم على الشهادة يفرج المعهد درجة اهتمامة والدليل لما دفعت رسوم PMI membership ارسلولي رساله نحن الان تاكدنا عزيزي العضو مدى جديتك في ادارة المشاريع!!!! شي مضحك جدا لكن الشهادة ليست بصعبة بل عليك التدريب على الاختيارات والتدرب على الامتحانات وقبل ذلك كله يجب ان تدفع العضوية مقدما قبل الامتحان حتى تبين مدى جديتك بالشهادة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (14 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروووك 
اكيد أنت أعطيتنا دفعه قوية لدخول الامتحان
إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (16 أغسطس 2014)

تهانينا م. راشد ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما
هل يتطلب الامتحان حضور عدد ساعات معينة كدورة اعداد للامتحان مثل pmp


----------



## Rashid-Eltigani (17 أغسطس 2014)

إيهاب عبد المجيد قال:


> تهانينا م. راشد ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما
> هل يتطلب الامتحان حضور عدد ساعات معينة كدورة اعداد للامتحان مثل pmp



ليس هنالك متطلبات بخصوص حضور عدد ساعات معينة.


----------



## glman (29 أغسطس 2014)

هل يمكن تزويدنا برابط للمواد الي درست منها ,,, مع الشكر


----------



## TheExpert (29 أغسطس 2014)

ألف مبروك


----------



## TheExpert (30 أغسطس 2014)

لو أمكن تزويدنا بعينة كاملة من الإختبار أو مصدر لإختبار تجريبى فستكون هدية رائعة جزاك الله عنها خير الجزاء


----------



## hazemzoom (27 ديسمبر 2014)

أنا مبتدىء في عالم ال cost control و ال PMP ويوجد كورس CCP لدى AACE gulf section 

هل تنصحنا بيه للتأهيل الى الامتحان وهل مستواه مناسب لي ام أعلى 

وشكرا


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadsamy313 (23 مارس 2015)

يا جماعة حد عندة أسئلة للامتحان نتمرن عليها ..ربنا ينجح الجميع


----------



## medo2012 (31 مارس 2015)

congratulation , looking forward to see more success 
if you don't mind , you totally have the right to accept or refuse
i need your technical paper as a reference to help me a little bit with my one, i am really confuse don't know where from i can start, its make me pretty annoyed, could you share your technical paper, any respond will be appreciated.


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## lord_zahed (2 أبريل 2015)

مبرووك للجميع و التمنيات بالتوفيق 
يا ريت لو في نموذج لل technical Paper


----------



## هموم-مهندس (29 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اما بعد

لقد اجتزت امتحان CEP certified Estimation Professional from AACE الحمد لله والمنة صحيح الامتحان كان اصعب من CCP بكثير لكنه يعتمد على الفصول من 1-11 وعدد من المراجع شكرا جزيلا اخ راشد


----------

